# Keeping tools unplugged?



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Somewhere when I was setting up my shop, I remember reading the tip that one should use one centrally available extension cord in the shop and power tools should only be plugged in when in use. This was relatively easy for me since I only have one outlet in the shop. So I run a couple of power strips off of it for cordless tools shop lights, etc., but I keep one extension cord that hangs from a couple of hooks in the middle of the shop. It is relatively convenient to the tools and it keeps me honest.

Is this a common practice or do most folks keep their tools plugged in?

Charles


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

Charles,

When I set up my first work shop my kids were toddlers. I wired the outlets through a switch and mounted it up near the ceiling. It was a stretch even for an adult. Even now I lower my saw blade and unplug tools when I'm done with a task. I worry, (perhaps too much), that someone will bump a switch without looking at the tool to make sure it is clear of junk and safe to operate.

BJ


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Almost all of mine are unplugged. The exception is a hanging air cleaner, and I probably will unplug it now that I'm thinking about it.

I had a lightning strike where we once lived, that's my reasoning. It is good for safety if kids are around.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Machines that line the wall and do not move much are left plugged in unless they are being serviced. They all run off the same wall switch and that is turned off whenever I am not in the shop.

Machines that get pulled to the center of the workshop get unplugged after every use since I usually have to walk around them. I have a retractable electrical cord that I use for these machines. Makes it much easier to keep cords out of the way but easy to access when needed.

Saw blades get retracted below the table surface after every use.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

My tablesaw and router usually are plugged in. I usually have one extension cord plugged in and will commonly leave the ROS plugged into it, but will try to unplug anything like a circular saw from it. I try to always lock my shop to keep my kids out, but sometimes I forget. Oh yeah, bandsaw and drill press usually stay plugged in.


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

All of my big tools are plugged in all of the time. The smaller ones usually stay plugged in for the duration of the project. If i know that younger visitors are coming over to the shop the smaller tools may get unplugged for safety. Though young visitors are pretty rare these days. My boys have been educated about shop rules and do not bring friends in unless I am there.


----------



## Perri (Apr 27, 2014)

I always unplug everything. Small kids are main reason but, due to the number of electrical storms we get, I would unplug anyway.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't have any kids around but I usually unplug my tools anyway when I'm done for the day. Somewhere I just picked up the habit to unplug power tools when not in use; I'm not sure where, but it makes sense to me.

Also I try to stay in the habit of checking the power switch before plugging a tool back in. A while back I loaned my rotary tool to a friend, and when he returned it, it was turned on at the highest speed. A couple times I've also pulled my router out of the router table and forgotten to turn off the router's power switch when plugging it directly into the wall. That's always a little scary.


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

I have everything plugged into a switched outlet which I turn off unless I'm actively using it. The dust collector is left on (normally), so I have an audio indication that power is applied.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

I have everything plugged in at all times. Table saw, jointer, planer, dc, and a shop vac all have dedicated 20 amp breakers individually. I don't have any kids or young ones that ever enter my shop. If I did everything would be unplugged.

Paul


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I used to have everything plugged in all the time, but with my kids becoming more interested in what I'm doing out there, I've made it a point to unplug everything that poses any safety risk around little ones. While this includes pretty much everything, another reason I found to do it is when working on something it's by default unplugged so additional effort isn't required before beginning maintenance. The only possible risk is on my belt/disc sander as it has a push button switch that doesn't incorporate a magnetic starter, so it could be turned on while unplugged and start as soon as it's plugged in (it's not obvious that the switch is on or off just by looking at it). I'm considering installing a magnetic switch for just this reason.


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

Everything is unplugged, except a shop vac.

I once had an adult visitor to my basement shop, who found my tool collection fascinating. I gave a tour and left him looking at my planes and chisels and workbench while I went up to get us iced tea. While upstairs, I heard the tablesaw start up! Just dumb lucky that I had the blade off for a cleaning.

There ain't no cure for stupid. I recommend prevention.


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

I have three stations: one that has the air compressor and miter saw plugged in continually and simply lock the saw down while not in use.

Another with the drill press, table saw, band saw, blade runner, and floor lighting plugged into a power strip. I like this setup because the floor lighting is left on so when the strip is turned on the light is on - a good reminder to turn it off while not in use.

And the final strip has the disc/belt sander, planer, scroll saw, and shop vac hooked in. This one gives me the most trouble as the power requirements to run the sander and shop vac simultaneous will often trip the strips cutoff but works well for any individual tool.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Stationary tools stay plugged in, but with the blades and bits lowered and /or covered or with the fence or in the case of the drill press, removed. If I'm in the middle of a project and will be using a tailed hand tool again, then it stays plugged in. Otherwise it is unplugged and stored. All tools with any tension on them (bandsaw, scroll saw and Incra positioners) get "un-tensioned" at the end of every shop session. Luckily, I have enough plugs and circuits, and I hate crawling behind/around tools to plug them in. No kids or foot traffic other than yours truly in the shop, but that is what I have gotten used to over the past 30+ years.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Unplugged or breaker off.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I run most of my tools from an extension cord, so the cord is unplugged when I walk away from the shop. I don't have any stationary tools that are wired into their electrical service point. Like others have posted, the table saw blade is lowered below the table when I'm through for the day. Also, I have a leak on my air compressor, so if I don't unplug it, it'll run on and off all night long.

I had not even considered the side benefit of saving motors from lightning strikes. Definitely a side benefit-main one is saving other people from themselves.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a "whole house" surge protector but, when I travel for a day or so, I unplug just for added insurance.
Maybe I'm just anal. I also turn off the water supply.
Ever had an in-house water leak?
Bill


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

Most of my tools are against the wall and the plug ins are at 48" above floor very near the tool, and easy to unplug. Those that sit away from the wall are all tied into the lighting. Turning the lights off kills the power to the RAS,TS and the woork benches. The compressor is always unplugged unless in use. I will probably instal a single switch to kill all the power in the shop except the painting/finish room which needs to by kept dry and warm 24/7. $1 at a time rakes a while to get it all done, so we make the best of what we have.


----------



## MrSmith670 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a two year old daughter (and another on the way) that pushes every button she can reach. I keep everything unplugged when not in use, she's a little too curious. When she is old enough to understand, I'll explain shop safety, but still keep everything unplugged.

Not to mention edged tools. Those stay up and out of reach. I cut myself enough, doesn't need to be in the hands of toddler.

I think having the tools ready to go is kind of like having a round in the chamber. Accidents happen, but proper hazard mitigation will always have a place in my shop. Minimizing risk is paramount. I'm never in too much of a hurry to put my family at risk.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I think I read a story on here where someone had a mouse knock something off a shelf onto their random orbital sander, turning it on all night long sanding a hole through their workbench or something like that.


----------



## MrSmith670 (Jan 26, 2014)

> I think I read a story on here where someone had a mouse knock something off a shelf onto their random orbital sander, turning it on all night long sanding a hole through their workbench or something like that.
> 
> - patcollins


I didn't post it on here, but my buddy had a similar thing happen. In the winter months he might not go out to his unheated pole building for weeks/months. A critter had hit the power strip switch that he had controlling is old (and very dangerous) bench grinder. That thing was running for weeks before he found it. Belt was about disintegrated, bearings dangerously hot, and it was making a loud racket. He was lucky it didn't start a fire.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Most everything unplugged, but no kids to worry about, so compressor, drill press and grinder are plugged. They have positive off switches. Any electrical device running is a fire hazard unattended.

Not a WW tool, but one day I had a camera standing at the ready. I smelled that unmistakable smell of electrical smoke escaping. We all know we need to keep all the smoke in electrical devices! It was the electronic flash heating up. It was too hot to touch and the batteries had swollen up to where they could not be removed. I don't know how many times I put that outfit away in teh closet and ran the batteries dead because I forgot to turn the flash off. Lucky it happened when it was outdoors where it couldn't burn the house down.


----------



## Ajs73 (Mar 31, 2014)

All unplugged (minus air filtration ) couple years
ago a good friend had a CB antenna on the house
they was struck by lightning. Anything and everything
that was plugged in a outlet in the whole house was 
destroyed. Plus a hole in the roof and a glass block
basement window where the coax came in blew out. 
Imagine replacing everything plugged in a outlet
needing replaced. I'll keep unplugged just for that reason. 
Highly unlikely but I need more tools, don't want to have
to replace any. 
It's just a habit anymore !


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Always unplugged…










;-)


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I flip two breakers on the way out. all tools off line that way.


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

any heating tool is always unplugged after use. Heat guns,heaters, edge bander, deep fryer (for steaming wood ) etc.

Compressor is always turned off. A compressor running all night can heat up, according to a friend who watched a boat building factory burn down, to the point where it will cause a fire.

Battery chargers are also turned off when not in use. read too much about scary things with exploding batteries, etc. particularly with LI batteries.

Eric


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I unplug just for safety's sake. Plus I have a small shop and some of my big power tools are moved around in the shop.


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

A lot of mine stay plugged in. However, my shop is detached and stays locked. I even lock the door behind me when I go in there. I have a 2 yo grandson that lives with us so if my shop was shared with the attached garage you bet I would leave everything unplugged.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I saw a video of a guy wiring his shop and he included a master shut off for all outlets and hard wired machines except for where chargers were plugged in. It was an emergency stop that had to be turned before re-energizing and worked off a giant motor starter relay, it was located over 6' from the floor. I plan on employing a similar system if/when I get the ok to build a bigger shop to more safely facilitate teaching my children.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I only unplug heating type devices. The only reason that I can think to unplug everything is the risk of children turning things on. I have my chargers on a timer so that they can not over heat if on too long.

One question I have, is do people unplug everything in their house when they are not in that room?

I have a smoke and heat alarms in my shop to detect any chance of a fire.


----------



## G5Flyr (Aug 27, 2013)

> I have a two year old daughter (and another on the way) that pushes every button she can reach. I keep everything unplugged when not in use, she s a little too curious. When she is old enough to understand, I ll explain shop safety, but still keep everything unplugged.
> 
> Not to mention edged tools. Those stay up and out of reach. I cut myself enough, doesn t need to be in the hands of toddler.
> 
> ...


Good philosophy John. Ditto my edge tools. I am an unplugged kind of guy with the exception of the shop vac and bench grinder. As soon as I hit the post button I'm heading to the shop to take care of the grinder. Don't know why I treated it any different than the chop saw, etc.


----------

